# Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ! :-) Vets dose is NOT working



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So our vet gave me a bottle of Nuflor Gold for my senior doe who has been battling a cough for months...

She's been thru two rounds (5 days & 7 days) of Bio-Mycin, which she had major swelling w/the Bio-Mycin.

After no luck w/that...we moved into the Penicillin group and started with a 7 day round of regular penicillan...she seemed WORSE after that...

Then we went to Long Acting penicillian for 5 days I believe (don't have specific notes written down for that one so I'm not certain on timeframe)

Still no luck at all...

Called the vet and he said to try Baytril...so we did Baytril everyday for 9 days...

STILL NO LUCK getting it under control....

Went back to vet and got a bottle of Nuflor Gold... he said 3 cc's per 100lbs ONCE... then if absolutely necessary I could do a 2nd shot 1 week later.

I have given 2-3cc's THREE TIMES NOW!! And it's still NOT working! Each dose was about 7-9 days apart.

I'm starting to think that Nuflor GOLD needs to be given in smaller daily doses instead of this ONE DOSE idea.... Anyway have any advice on that????
I've researched online, but can only find info on regular Nuflor being given regularly at a daily dose...but wasn't sure if I could do the same with Nuflor Gold???
PLEASE HELP! I'm totally at my wits end!! :GAAH:

PS. She's also been wormed with everything under the sun in addition to the regular worming schedule (Ivermectin, Moxidectin, & Valbazen). I'm going to inject her w/Ivomec Plus this week also...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

WOW...That is alot of different meds that have been put into her system, I can understand wanting to treat her though and get the cough cleared up.
Does she have any discharge from her nose or eyes that would indicate an infection?

I don't have any experience with anything other than Pen G so I can't help with a doseage on the Nuflor.
Would you consider backing off with the antibiotics for a couple weeks and give her probiotics to replenish her gut and see if the cough worsens or stays the same? If it stays the same and she has no discharge or fever, I would be tempted to try an antihistamine like liquid Benadryl to see if it alleviates the cough, mainly because, to me if she hasn't responded to antibiotics, this is likely the result of an allergy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

Has she been wormed with Ivermectin for 3 rounds in case it is lungworm??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*



> Went back to vet and got a bottle of Nuflor Gold... he said 3 cc's per 100lbs ONCE... then if absolutely necessary I could do a 2nd shot 1 week later.
> 
> I have given 2-3cc's THREE TIMES NOW!! And it's still NOT working! Each dose was about 7-9 days apart.


I never used nuflor gold but, have used plain nuflor for a cough with no other symptoms, was advised by a vet to give 3cc per 100lbs. I have a goat that weighed 91 lbs and was told to give him 3cc's, every other day", 3 to 5 times, if the cough is still persistent after 3 doses, then do the 5 day course, every other day,this is what I did.


> I have given 2-3cc's THREE TIMES NOW!! And it's still NOT working! Each dose was about 7-9 days apart.


giving it 7 to 9 days apart,seems a bit wrong, but then again, that is nuflor gold, that I know nothing about. :scratch:

And ...Liz has a great point there... :thumb:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

I completely agree that every 6-8 days sounds very odd for an antibiotic??? That's why I came here  I knew that the goat knowledge here would exceed that at the local vets office (No offense to my vet).

She has been wormed w/lungworm wormers multiple times, over & over again, using a variety of wormers...but I am starting her on another now. Although she did have the snot & "wet" cough of infection. And was seen by the vet & determined to have Pneumonia and not lungworm... but again, 'vet' is the key word here :roll: .

I'll start her on 2cc's, every other day, and see where that gets me. Thanks everyone for your input :greengrin: !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*



> I'll start her on 2cc's, every other day, and see where that gets me. Thanks everyone for your input :greengrin: !


Maybe hit her with 3 cc's to try knock out the cough, but first, how much does she weigh ? :hug: ray:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

If memory serves me correctly, I believe 70lbs... she was weighed during pregnancy but fairly early on...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

OK, use your best judgment. If it where me, I think I'd hit her with 3cc's but, that is up to you, it is your goat. I am not a vet, but that is what worked for my 87lb goatie. He coughed up to the 3rd injection and then his cough was gone by the 4th, went 5 days coarse with it, every other day. :hug:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

Gotcha - 3cc's! 
At this point... I'm at the end of the "Antibiotic Rope" :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

I know how you feel, good luck, hope it will kick out the cough, remember. I used the straight Nuflor, not the Gold. I have no clue about it.

Prayers sent that way, to nip it in the bud and heal her. ray:


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

You could try some banamine 2 cc ~ to help dry out those lungs.... :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

If I am not mistaken, I believe nuflor Gold has banamine in it. Someone correct me if I am wrong. :wink:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

I am having similar issues with a 3 yo FF. Vet gave me Nuflor which was ineffective. He did some research also and we are doing Nuflor q3 days for 2-3 doses as well as a fecal drawn directly from the bowel. Don't know if that helps, but I will let you know how we make out.

Nuflor was developed for BRD (a bovine disease) and bovine foot rot. I do not see anything on the manufacturer's site indicating that it is a reasonable antibiotic for caprine respiratory conditions. Further, I am wondering why this is the 2nd or 3rd thread posted by experienced breeders concerning an undiagnosed continuing respiratory condition in mature goats. I will implore all of you who have such a malady in any of your goats to have a nasal swab or throat swab done.

Getting cultures will be the most definitive method of djagnosis. Insist that a sensitivity be done with the culture. This will define the EXACT antibiotic required to properly treat the infection. Giving the wrong antibiotic can actually make things worse.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

What are both your goats cough like?

Mine is random not only after running or anything like that. Not constant either sometimes a few times a hour sometimes not once in a hour.

No other symptoms at all.

The cough itself sounds like when you get something stuck and you hack a few times to get it out.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

Mine is similar to yours, Logan. But my girl also gets a runny nose on and off. For a while I thought it was a stress response but now I am thinking something else is going on. The vet wonders if she has COPD but it had to have started somewhere.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*



> Nuflor was developed for BRD (a bovine disease) and bovine foot rot. I do not see anything on the manufacturer's site indicating that it is a reasonable antibiotic for caprine respiratory conditions. Further, I am wondering why this is the 2nd or 3rd thread posted by experienced breeders concerning an undiagnosed continuing respiratory condition in mature goats. I will implore all of you who have such a malady in any of your goats to have a nasal swab or throat swab done.


Very simple, we are asked by a member a question and we give advice. In this case, treatment given in this post, was way off by the vet, treatment every 7 to 9 days doesn't cut it, not all vets are goat friendly. I am sharing my info from experience. I give my advice and it is up to the breeder, whether or not, they want to try.

If dosed properly, Nuflor works wonders, but, you can't give it every 7 to 9 days. It is used either every day or every day, if instructed by a vet.

Some breeders don't have the money to go to a vet, they are to pricey, so they come here for advice, in which we give.

I treated my goat that was coughing, with Ivomac Plus thinking it was lung worms, it didn't help, as it was not the cause, my goat had a little runny nose in the morning and a wet cough here and there throughout the day, every day, no other symptoms, eating, drinking, no fever, acting normal. My instructions where given to me by a vet, Using Plain Nuflor, Not, the Nuflor Gold, with success. coughing was less and less each day less wet...to ...no more coughing... after 3 injections....
Nuflor, is a Broad spectrum antibiotic, which covers many things. I have even used it for my goats, that have infections after kidding,in the uterus, with success, every other day 3x. It can be used for many ailments.

It has worked, when my babies or even adults got sick with pneumonia with high fever and bought them back to well,the next day after treatment. I also gave Banamine for appetite and get the fever down.

getting a swab would be good, that is if they want to see a vet and as I mentioned before not all vets know about goats. 

Yes, it was originally made for BRD (a bovine disease) and bovine foot 
rot,but is found to treat much more and is called a wonder drug, remember, it is an off label product.

here are a few that states it is for respiratory infections....ect
http://www.infovets.com/books/smrm/H/H575.htm

http://pupspetsupply.com/NuFlor_100_ML-details.aspx

http://www.heartlandvetsupply.com/p-366 ... table.aspx


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

I think you misunderstood Pam. I wasn't wondering why nobody can handle this. I am usually the one asking advice, not giving it. I am a nurse so it is natural for me to see trends in disease process and treatment. That's why I looked up the Nuflor. I am wondering if something is going on with the goats that we are missing. I am wondering why so many goats are coming down with this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*



> I think you misunderstood Pam. I wasn't wondering why nobody can handle this. I am usually the one asking advice, not giving it. I am a nurse so it is natural for me to see trends in disease process and treatment. That's why I looked up the Nuflor. I am wondering if something is going on with the goats that we are missing. I am wondering why so many goats are coming down with this.


 I gotcha no problem, glad you corrected me. :hug: :thumb:

I have no idea, what is going on with terrible and odd illnesses lately, all these strange things, seem to be hitting more and more goats. From just a plain cough that won't go away to Polio. it is quite odd and scary.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

If the Nuflor doesn't work, try Draxxin. Draxxin is a 7 day antibiotic even for goats. Cleared up my goats in one dose but the vet said you need to do 2 doses to get a full 14 day coverage (my goats had pneumonia). Dosage rate is 1.1 cc per 100 lbs.

I hope your goat gets better for you.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

Just wondering, Karen, if you just gave two shots, 7 days apart???? or one shot for 7 days???? The Draxxin is really really expensive.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*

Are you sure she hasn't simply developed an allergy? In that case it may just be a chronic cough that won't go away no mater what you do. I would of course exhaust all other options first to make sure something isn't going untreated, but I would start thinking about that possibility. My mom's ex-husband has a horse who has a chronic cough. Vet checked perfectly fine, nothing wrong with him, he is just sensitive. Pollen sets him off, dust sets him off...and because dust sets him off he can't get rid of the cough because he is an outdoor animal who is exposed to dust at some level all of the time even if they wet his hay and keep him on grass.


----------



## Elizabeth Clifford (Feb 27, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> *Re: Nuflor GOLD doseage Pretty PLZ!  Vets dose is NOT wor*
> 
> I gotcha no problem, glad you corrected me. :hug: :thumb:
> 
> I have no idea, what is going on with terrible and odd illnesses lately, all these strange things, seem to be hitting more and more goats. From just a plain cough that won't go away to Polio. it is quite odd and scary.


(With you about sick goats. My best kid for this year has some mysterious burp problems that vets and I have been trying to conquer. No idea what! Using Nuflor, thiamine and a sulfa drug. Still not eating and depressed. Took his temp tonigh at 104.2. First time elivated. Calling vet again tomorrow. Already had 3 visits! Can't lose this guy, got him pegged as a breeding buck. )


----------



## Elizabeth Clifford (Feb 27, 2018)

Elizabeth Clifford said:


> (With you about sick goats. My best kid for this year has some mysterious burp problems that vets and I have been trying to conquer. No idea what! Using Nuflor, thiamine and a sulfa drug. Still not eating and depressed. Took his temp tonigh at 104.2. First time elivated. Calling vet again tomorrow. Already had 3 visits! Can't lose this guy, got him pegged as a breeding buck. )


Oops....mysterious neurological problems


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2011.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Elizabeth Clifford said:


> (With you about sick goats. My best kid for this year has some mysterious burp problems that vets and I have been trying to conquer. No idea what! Using Nuflor, thiamine and a sulfa drug. Still not eating and depressed. Took his temp tonigh at 104.2. First time elivated. Calling vet again tomorrow. Already had 3 visits! Can't lose this guy, got him pegged as a breeding buck. )


 Trying to understand, burping?

How long has the goat been on Nuflor?
Are you giving it daily or every other day? If it has been given for 2 days and the temp is still high, you need to go to the bigger guns(antibiotic) RX.

Get a vet to look at the goat.

Can you get banamine? It will take down fever and may get the goat eating.

Is he peeing?


----------

